# #1 Reason to Carry While Golfing



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)




----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Weeeellll, Ijust found another good reason to hate golf...:reading: :reading: :reading:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, but wouldn't it be nice to watch that senario play itself out? Scooter, didn't you say you used to live in Texass? Where 'bouts?


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I live on a golf course. Of course, MN has like 30,000 of them. We have deer come through our yard all the time. I'm hoping some bears will find their way here, too!!! It sure would be nice to be able to say, "I killed this one in my yard".


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

scooter said:


> Weeeellll, Ijust found another good reason to hate golf...:reading: :reading: :reading:


+1 on that I hate golf...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

i putt with a .22 cal ruger. these new golf balls don't explode when you shoot them unless you microwave them for 45 sec.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I leave it in the bag...It screws my swing up :smt076


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Too bad I don't golf, it would be one more reason to buy the S&W 460 I want. :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

you might not "have to" carry while your golfing....ya just need to be able to run faster than the people your golfing with.... :smt003


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> you might not "have to" carry while your golfing....ya just need to be able to run faster than the people your golfing with.... :smt003


+1...and if you get to the cart first, they're SCREWED :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just carry a small 22cal. Shoot one of your buddy's in the leg, and the bear will go for him, and you can walk out of there.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Badly ,your always thinkin'......*



Baldy said:


> Just carry a small 22cal. Shoot one of your buddy's in the leg, and the bear will go for him, and you can walk out of there.


NOW THAT'S PRETTY DAMN FUNNY !!!!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Yeah, but wouldn't it be nice to watch that senario play itself out? Scooter, didn't you say you used to live in Texass? Where 'bouts?


Johnson County (Cleburne) Jus' souf a Foat Wuth a bit:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
I hope I can (live long enuf to ) Retire back home some day:smt022 North of dixie aint my cup o tea


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Just carry a small 22cal. Shoot one of your buddy's in the leg, and the bear will go for him, and you can walk out of there.


If I ever lose my sanity and take up golf sumbuddy remind me NOT to go with Baldy.........:smt078 :smt078


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

scooter said:


> Johnson County (Cleburne) Jus' souf a Foat Wuth a bit:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> I hope I can (live long enuf to ) Retire back home some day:smt022 North of dixie aint my cup o tea


Yeah, I knew that. You have told me before. I just have more and more of those senior moments.:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Yup, Ive started with the frequent brain farts myself lately:mrgreen:


----------

